# 3rd spawn in a week! Yes, I’m crazy!



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

Mom








Dad


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Are you hatching snail eggs too?


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

Yes, my ramshorns are breeding!


----------

